# How Do You Polish A Mineral Crystal?



## David Hopwood (May 14, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me how to go about polish a minor scratch from a K1 mineral crystal, what polishing mediums are required, and where to get them in the U.K.

My watch has a date cyclops, but this is some distance from the scratch. I have a Dremel Mototool and cloth polishing wheels if it is any use for this purpose.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is the answer David.









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=4239&hl=cerium


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

David,

You need to use a felt polishing bob, the cylindrical type, and ideally slightly larger than the watch crystal, tho 25mm or 1inch is the largest i've found. Be careful Cerium Oxide is Toxic, so wear a mask and protective gloves.

Hope this helps

Bry



Roy said:


> Here is the answer David.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you could spend hours and hours and hurs doing it by hand with aluminium oxide paper (Wet & dry) like I did







although if you want finger tips I wouldn't recomend it


----------



## David Hopwood (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help all of you.

I just have a few questions:

1) Is there a good way of preventing damage to the watch bezel or the ingress of the polishing medium into the edge between the glass and the bezel (if that is necessary)?

2) Wet & Dry carborundum paper has been mentioned but not the grade used - 1200 or "flour" perhaps?

3) Any chance of an addres for your supplier of the Cerium Oxide please?

I was wondering if old fashioned jewellers rouge would do the job as well?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

David,

Jeweller's rouge can take upto 4 times longer, but if it's on a small scratch, it shouldn't take to long. You must remove the bezel if possible, and then mask the area, I wouldn't risk leaving the bezel in situ, not unless it's just a fixed plain bezel ring.

I wouldn't use carborundum, which is Silicon carbide, the grain is usually very sharp and breaks down to quickly. Most guys use medium coarse pumice powder to begin the prepolish work. With regards sanding disks I would try 400 grit or so I would say 1200 is to fine. But you have to be very careful you can add more scratches very easily, especially with a circular motion.

Cerium oxide can be bought easily, just try Flea boy. Tho you might wanna try Tin Oxide, which isn't so toxic.

Hope this helps

Bry



David Hopwood said:


> Thanks for the help all of you.
> 
> I just have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

*********Important Warning*******8

I forgot to add, mineral glass, cracks very easily, it doesn't have a very good thermal shock property. So if you're gonna use abrasives, be very careful, to much heat and the crystal is boggared, she'll crack before you can say SSShh Sugar









Bry



bry1975 said:


> David,
> 
> Jeweller's rouge can take upto 4 times longer, but if it's on a small scratch, it shouldn't take to long. You must remove the bezel if possible, and then mask the area, I wouldn't risk leaving the bezel in situ, not unless it's just a fixed plain bezel ring.
> 
> ...


----------

